
Biometric payment system trialled in supermarket - tooba
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-41346717
======
gruez
>"Today's millennial generation now expects a higher level of ease, security
and efficiency from the way that we pay," he said.

>have to put your finger in some weird scanner, rather than tapping your
card/phone

not efficient/easy

>biometrics, can't be changed

not secure either

>Sthaler says its method is "the safest form of biometrics with no known
breaches".

only because it's not in widespread use yet. pretty sure the same could be
said of fingerprint/face/retina scans when they were first introduced.

------
orf
Most places in London accept contactless payments card payments now. Is this
really much better?

~~~
QAPereo
That depends on whether or not you’re trying to sell biometric tech, or if
you’re everyone else.

------
dmourati
In 2006 or so I interviewed at a San Francisco startup called Pay By Touch
that had this implemented at grocery stores in the US. They have since
shuttered.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pay_By_Touch](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pay_By_Touch)

~~~
dracyr
I remember a startup trying the same kind of tech at our university in Sweden,
also now shut down.

[https://techcrunch.com/2014/04/14/quixter/](https://techcrunch.com/2014/04/14/quixter/)

------
Santosh83
In India biometric IDs have been issued to all residents. Pretty sure if the
present govt and their private sector backers have their way it will be
gradually linked to credit/debit cards, if not replace them. It is already
linked with your bank accounts, tax returns, subsidised food, cooking gas,
mobile numbers and so on. But merely linking the ID number is a far cry from
actually authenticating the biometrics, which seems to be seldom done.

